# Snake skin Blanks



## spinhold (Mar 12, 2008)

I am new to the forum.I have not checked to see if this has been discussed before.
I am casting my own snakeskin blanks in PR. Has anyone had any problems with the PR separating from the skin during the assembly process when the nib or clip ends are pressed into the blank??? If so, are there any solutions to this???
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## rherrell (Mar 12, 2008)

I've made a few skins but I have never had that exact problem. For what it's worth, I can give you my thoughts on what MIGHT help.
First, I would make sure the tube is clean. I would chamfer the ends of the tubes, a good idea on ALL types of pens. Maybe check the fit of the parts BEFORE you cast the tubes. Sometimes the plating can be a little thick so you might use a Dremel tool or a file to remove some of it. Better the fit be a little loose than tight.  If it's loose you can always use a dab of epoxy to hold it together.
If Don Ward sees this I'm sure he'll know exactly what to do. He's "Da Man" when it comes to snakeskins.


----------



## Tubby (Mar 15, 2008)

Listen to Rick. His suggestions are excellent. I use a deburring tool from Harbor Freight to remove any burr from the inside edge of the tube. The champhering tool that Bill Baumbeck (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com) sells is also a good choice. Be sure the parts are going in straight and not at an angle. If this is happening to you all or most of the time, then you should be able to figure out what is causing the problem. It is not a casting issue but an assembly issue. Maybe you could use a little sandpaper on the pen parts and a drop of epoxy will hold them securely. Do not use CA for gluing in kit parts to the tubes. CA is very difficult to remove from the outside of the pen, but epoxy can be cleaned off. I'm not sure this will solve your delima, but I sure hope so. Good luck and ...
Do a good turn  daily!
Don

BTW, this is Don. Ed aka Tubby was just here and had logged in and I forgot to log myself in.



> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> I've made a few skins but I have never had that exact problem. For what it's worth, I can give you my thoughts on what MIGHT help.
> First, I would make sure the tube is clean. I would chamfer the ends of the tubes, a good idea on ALL types of pens. Maybe check the fit of the parts BEFORE you cast the tubes. Sometimes the plating can be a little thick so you might use a Dremel tool or a file to remove some of it. Better the fit be a little loose than tight.  If it's loose you can always use a dab of epoxy to hold it together.
> If Don Ward sees this I'm sure he'll know exactly what to do. He's "Da Man" when it comes to snakeskins.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

I've read here at IAP that the chemical that they tan the skins with will cause the PR to bubble. And moisture will do this, also. Just a thought.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you useing PR or alumilite. Been there done that Alumilite will flex and when the parts are pressed in seperation will accur causeing an ugly fogging. This will happen also if you squeez your bushings too tight. It can be a costly time comsuming fusterating learning process. Do a lot of sreaching and reading in the casting forum.
Good Luck
Bruce


----------

